# New Orleans to New York on The Crescent



## Shanghai (Oct 31, 2010)

Trip Report: New Orleans to New York: October 30, 2010

After arriving in New Orleans on the Sunset Limited last night, I spent the night in a hotel in the city. I awoke very early to return to the Amtrak Station to board the Crescent to New York City. I took a taxi to the station and checked-in with the agent. He gave me a code to enter the First Class Lounge. The lounge was comfortable and had a large TV and coffee. Other passengers entered the lounge and finally an agent entered and asked us to congregate at Gate A for pre-boarding.

We were told to walk down the platform and the sleepers would be the last cars on the train. We departed on time. Approximately thirty minutes later, we were called to the diner for breakfast. I chose an omelet with a biscuit , grits and bacon. It was very good and hot. I stayed in the diner for nearly one hour chatting with my table mates.

The scenery was mostly of fields, trees and small villages. We were moving at a high rate of speed and the tracks caused the train to bounce around quite a bit. We were running on time for most of the route and arrived in Atlanta on schedule. I had dinner before we arrived in Atlanta and detrained to walk around a bit at the Atlanta station. I looked for Bill Haithcoat at the station but did not see him. I had the Lasagna and Bread Pudding for dessert. Many people got off here and many more people boarded here too. I got in my bed when we departed the station.

There were several people who boarded with me in New Orleans who are traveling to Washington DC and Philadelphia. I’m the only passenger in my sleeper that is going through to New York.

I retired at 9:30pm to the upper bunk. I fell asleep quickly and awoke at 11:43pm. I went back to sleep and awoke again at 4:57am, Sunday morn. After washing up and repacking my things, I waited until 6:30am to go to breakfast. There were only two people, including me, in the diner. We were running on time and expert to arrive Washington ahead of schedule. We were still bouncing around on the bumpy tracks but continued a fast pace.

We arrived in Washington DC at 9:43am and departed at 10:01am after changing the engine from diesel to electric. Several people detrained from my sleeper. We sped to Baltimore and arrived in Wilmington at 11:39am, approximately 20 minutes ahead of schedule. Duane, my SCA told me he expected a 1:45pm arrival into New York Penn, nearly 45 minutes ahead of schedule.

We sped onward to New York arriving at 1:38pm, nearly one hour ahead of

schedule. I grabbed my bag and was able to transfer to a New Jersey Transit train to my home. It was a long but enjoyable way to spend my birthday!!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the report. It's been a few years since I did NOL to NYP but remember it fondly as a great trip.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the great trip report. Brings back good memories of our NOL to NYP trip last year.


----------



## John R. (Nov 16, 2010)

@Thanks for your interesting account of your trip on the Crescent. Why did you go all the way to New York Penn to change to New Jersey Transit instead of changing at Trenton or Newark?



Shanghai said:


> Trip Report: New Orleans to New York: October 30, 2010
> 
> After arriving in New Orleans on the Sunset Limited last night, I spent the night in a hotel in the city. I awoke very early to return to the Amtrak Station to board the Crescent to New York City. I took a taxi to the station and checked-in with the agent. He gave me a code to enter the First Class Lounge. The lounge was comfortable and had a large TV and coffee. Other passengers entered the lounge and finally an agent entered and asked us to congregate at Gate A for pre-boarding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 16, 2010)

*I live on the Morristown line in New Jersey. The connection from Amtrak to NJ Transit*

*is much easier at NYP. My NJT train uses the Broad Street Station in Newark, not Newark Penn Station.*

*You must take the light rail between the two stations, so I prefer changing at NYP. It is the*

*same NJT train and I get to my station on the same train.*


----------

